# How to locate Crankshaft Sensor



## JuniorBarnes (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, I have a 95 Altima GXE. Due to the age f the car, the tech could not hook it up directly to the diagnostic computer, but was able to narrow the issue down to the Crankshaft Position Sensor not getting enough voltage. The diagnosis was I may need a new computer. The cost new is outrageous and I can not locate one in a salvage yard in Oklahoma. If the computer went out, wouldn't I have more issues then just running rough and not startinng? My local parts store has a sensor for $20.00, so I am gonna take a shot at replacing that, does anyone know just where it is located?

Thanks!


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

JuniorBarnes said:


> Hello, I have a 95 Altima GXE. Due to the age f the car, the tech could not hook it up directly to the diagnostic computer, but was able to narrow the issue down to the Crankshaft Position Sensor not getting enough voltage. The diagnosis was I may need a new computer. The cost new is outrageous and I can not locate one in a salvage yard in Oklahoma. If the computer went out, wouldn't I have more issues then just running rough and not startinng? My local parts store has a sensor for $20.00, so I am gonna take a shot at replacing that, does anyone know just where it is located?
> 
> Thanks!


Its on the transaxle bell housing


----------



## JuniorBarnes (Mar 21, 2005)

canadian95altima said:


> Its on the transaxle bell housing


Thanks Man! I am pretty much in competent with cars, where is that or what does it look like? I'm one of those if "I know what it looks like" guys, I can replace it!

Thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The crankshaft sensor is located on the front of the transmission bellhousing under the thermostat housing. The crankshaft sensor should measure 432 to 538 ohms across the two terminals of the sensor and should have a 5.0 volt source at the harness.

Troy


----------



## JuniorBarnes (Mar 21, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The crankshaft sensor is located on the front of the transmission bellhousing under the thermostat housing. The crankshaft sensor should measure 432 to 538 ohms across the two terminals of the sensor and should have a 5.0 volt source at the harness.
> 
> Troy


Thanks Troy! Yeah, the diagnostic came back and there was only 2 volts (or something like that) at the harness. The shop suggested replacing the computer, so hopefully its just the sensor itself.


----------



## mjbw372d2 (Jun 26, 2005)

*crankshaft sensor*



JuniorBarnes said:


> Thanks Troy! Yeah, the diagnostic came back and there was only 2 volts (or something like that) at the harness. The shop suggested replacing the computer, so hopefully its just the sensor itself.


Hello. I am suspecting that I may have a crankshaft sensor problem too. How did yours turn out? Did it solve your problem, and what problems were you having? I started out with an EGR valve malfunction, replaced the thing, then a code came up for the oxygen sensor, replaced that, and now I get a P1336 code, which I read in some places is the crankshaft sensor. My car has been bucking when at higher RPMs. Thanks!


----------

